# Relocation to Nordrhein Westfalen



## rennfam (Oct 25, 2015)

We are considering a move to Nordrhein Westfalen. Our job would be near to Hagen, but we are considering living anywhere from Dortmund to Duesseldorf and Cologne. We have kids ranging in age from Grundschule to Gymnasium age, and would be entering into the local schools with a high level of German (transferring in from another other gymnasium). Does anyone have suggestions of good neighborhoods with good schools? Thank you!


----------



## Tom09 (Nov 6, 2015)

hi, this School seems fine. It´s bilingual (english end german)
WWW if-koeln de

I´ve split the link for the reason that I´m new here and not ye allowed to post links


----------

